# DetailingWorld Review Finixa foam-it



## nbriton

Foam-it! Solvent free, water based cleaner. Use it to remove dirt, swarf and to degrease all kinds of surfaces such as old paint layers, transport primers, other primers, metals such as steel, aluminium and galvanized pieces and also plastic. Perfectly suitable to prepare sanding, painting and general cleaning. Suitable for all kinds of paints.

Every now and then, our industry is introduced to what might look a simple designed but in practice turns out to be a revolutionary performance. Foam it! Is such a product.

Foam it! The ammonia free universal water based cleaner and degreaser in an aerosol. In contradiction to what is on the market already, Foam it! is not only ammonia free but leaves a thin foam layer once sprayed on the surface. This makes it easy to wipe off without excessive foam doing nothing then foaming. The thin foam releases all kind of dirt and grease almost instantly from any surface and wipes off very easily, without leaving any traces. Foam It! can be used as a general purpose automotive or domestic cleaner, but also as a preparation before painting or plastic repair considering its unique degreasing formula.









THE METHOD.

The obvious choice for this products use was my own Audi RS3 which had been driven hard for a week through all sorts of weather conditions. The test area was my door shuts which seem to collect dirt with ease. 
I simple sprayed the foam linberally on the door shuts, let the product dwell for 3-5 minutes and rinsed off with no agitation.
View attachment 52160


RESULT.

This awesome little product managed to lift and removed a weeks worth of dirt and grime with easy with minimal work and effort.
View attachment 52161


WOULD I USE IT AGAIN?

I would use this again, in my honest opinion I think a product has its uses in a detailing arsenal for dirty job and or tight to reach areas and for £9.99 you can't go wrong with it.


----------

